# Gamers!



## oivind_dahle (Jan 8, 2012)

Why does this happen to me every f.. time?

http://9gag.com/gag/1624344


----------



## Vils (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't co-op, only online game I plays is Close Combat (whole series).


----------



## echerub (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, I miss the days in university when I could co-op with friends I knew in real life. Those were seriously fun games.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 8, 2012)

RTS and FPS gaming taught me the most important aspect of team competitions. It doesn't matter if anyone is any good. The most important thing is to have a cohesive plan(no matter how stupid) in place, and a leader(no matter how poor a strategist) that people listen to(immediately).

I HATE HATE HATE the teams where people think they have their own great plan, or have the one way/strategy they use.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jan 8, 2012)

Spot on Eamon.

Hate doing capture the flag and other maps you need to coop with monkeys!!
Im on MW3 and BF3, love to play


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 8, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Spot on Eamon.
> 
> Hate doing capture the flag and other maps you need to coop with monkeys!!
> Im on MW3 and BF3, love to play



It's even worse in games where you need to do things as a team. In MW3 one person can basically carry a team, not in CF but in kills. In WoW there is so much you need a competent team to do.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 8, 2012)

We need a KKF clan!!! Lets get each other on these games, On xbox my gamertag is munky2 and on PS3 my gamertag is Poopshivers (yes...it really is that) Add me and we can have some fun!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't game like that anymore, but paintball and catering are the same way.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Jan 8, 2012)

Played WoW for 4 years. Still love it. Anyone else a WoW junkie?


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 8, 2012)

I play BF3 quite a lot, and played Bad Company 2 to death. The teamwork in BF3 is pretty soul destroying, nobody seems to realise that everyone benefits from teamwork. Lot of games I've finished first while not really killing many people because I've helped everyone else. That's why I only really play Conquest, you have a lot more freedom and idiot teammates can't slow you down so much. My gamertag is the same as my username if anyone is interested


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 8, 2012)

Xbox: jm2hill (MW3)
PS3: project-epsilon (maybe with a space instead of a dash). For BF3 and sports. 

I'm a big system gamer. Great way to unwind after work!


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 8, 2012)

I stopped playing WoW after the last expansion. Still have my toons but lost interest. I have been playing since a month after it went live, and got roped into it by a friend lol. Unfortunately i am on a rp server. Pretty much all i do is PVP lol. I am on the Earthen Ring server.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 8, 2012)

Hermes7792 said:


> Played WoW for 4 years. Still love it. Anyone else a WoW junkie?


Started playing in 06 or 07. I play for awhile, take a break, play for awhile, repeat. I did progression raiding (top 100 guild) for BWD, BOT, and FL. 



Mike Davis said:


> I stopped playing WoW after the last expansion. Still have my toons but lost interest. I have been playing since a month after it went live, and got roped into it by a friend lol. Unfortunately i am on a rp server. Pretty much all i do is PVP lol. I am on the Earthen Ring server.



Transfer to Shattered-Hand. Might not be the best server but anything beats RP.


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 8, 2012)

Played from the beginning to about 9 months ago on Eonar. Played about every role from healer to tank and did the hard core raiding thing for a while. Got bored with it and wondering why people stand in the fire and though I still have my toons, I don't think I'll go back unless they drastically change the game mechanics.


----------



## ColinCB (Jan 9, 2012)

Anybody on Steam?


----------



## Rotary (Jan 9, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Started playing in 06 or 07. I play for awhile, take a break, play for awhile, repeat. I did progression raiding (top 100 guild) for BWD, BOT, and FL.



I started right after it came out and played for years with a well respected raiding guild on Uldum server. I finally quit last summer because what started as a semi-casual guild for adults with jobs and lives had gradually morphed into a hardcore "everyone needs to show up to raid every night" type deal, and I found I forcing myself to log on when I should've been doing other things or just plain didn't feel like it. When it stops being fun it's time to find something else - one job is enough.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 9, 2012)

Rotary said:


> I started right after it came out and played for years with a well respected raiding guild on Uldum server. I finally quit last summer because what started as a semi-casual guild for adults with jobs and lives had gradually morphed into a hardcore "everyone needs to show up to raid every night" type deal, and I found I forcing myself to log on when I should've been doing other things or just plain didn't feel like it. When it stops being fun it's time to find something else - one job is enough.



Yeah the guild switched from 2 nights a week for 2 hours to 3 nights a week for 3. That was kinda the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## mateo (Jan 9, 2012)

Long time gamer here! Lots of RTS and RPG experience... I played WoW for about 3 years, but lost interest one patch into Cata. 

I am VERY patiently awaiting Diablo 3. I played Diablo 1 & 2 religiously for their time. I got Diablo 2 and LoD the day they came out... it's a been a long wait! Not playing anything at the moment; I have a Mac, so my options are, unfortunately, rather limited.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jan 9, 2012)

Agree on Diablo 1, but 2 was not that impressive 
Im not expecting much of 3


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 9, 2012)

ColinCB said:


> Anybody on Steam?



I am! 
Steam name ".: OgX:. Shenanigans"

I also used to play a lot in/after college with friends, but we slowly lost touch and then, like others have already mentioned, the lack of team play in public servers made me take a few years off. 

But then I found these servers/people:
www.teamplayergaming.com/counter-strike-source/15754-texas-team-players.html

Finally! Teanplay,communication, and manners in public games! 
I mostly play L4D2 and CSS, but but they have servers for BF, MW and others too. 

Anyone that games on a computer should check out the community. They've got pretty active forums too.


----------



## Twistington (Jan 9, 2012)

Hermes7792 said:


> Played WoW for 4 years. Still love it. Anyone else a WoW junkie?



Was, im sober now.  Started playing around the last month of vanilla or early tbc(can't remember) and stoped just before the Cataclysm exp.

Played alot of Q3(1999 - 2004) and the picture you posted Oivind brings back memories from those days.


----------



## ColinCB (Jan 9, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> I am!
> Steam name ".: OgX:. Shenanigans"
> 
> I also used to play a lot in/after college with friends, but we slowly lost touch and then, like others have already mentioned, the lack of team play in public servers made me take a few years off.
> ...




You registered in 2003 on steam? Do you have a 4 digit account?


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just cancelled my WoW account after a couple years. Too much time commitment since it is all about raiding anymore, leveling has gotten to be a joke. Might re-up since it is a nice way to unwind for a while if you are not taking it seriously.

Cannot wait for Diablo 3 to come out. 2 was great, but only after the expansion pack.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 15, 2012)

I am in the beta of diablo 3, in mists of panda..., and 3 others that I have just been invited to this week. I love world of tanks, but don't play very much any more. Quit playing cata just because it got boring, and my guild went from 4 nights 2 hrs. to 1 night 1 hr of raiding.

I have been playing swtor since launch and am liking this new patch that just came out. 
That pic. is so very true with any games on the pc.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 15, 2012)

Used to play a lot. Atari,Nintendo, play station. Mattel handheld, nintendo ds, sony psp.Now my son plays play station 3. I really only play on iPad now. Especially with games like infinity blade 1 and 2. Sword and sworcery. Batman arkham. High quality games on iPad now.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 15, 2012)

We should all meet up on B.net when Diablo III officially comes out!! Already pre-ordered, can't wait!


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 15, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Spot on Eamon.
> 
> Hate doing capture the flag and other maps you need to coop with monkeys!!
> Im on MW3 and BF3, love to play



I'm on MW3 for PS3...


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 15, 2012)

I play BF3 a lot. Especially now that one of my co-workers has it, pretty much every night after work me and my friend are on it now. I am Colonel 1 Star now so I've been playing it a little while. Oivind, do you play on the Xbox PS3 or PC? I am on the Xbox


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nhl 12 anyone? love to play someone from here( x box)


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 15, 2012)

I destroyed my PS3 3 weeks ago. Served me long and well, but died in my arms with BF3 inside.
Im waiting to see if there is a PS4 coming, cause summer is about to hit Norway and I spend the summer days outside .)


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 15, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> I destroyed my PS3 3 weeks ago. Served me long and well, but died in my arms with BF3 inside.
> Im waiting to see if there is a PS4 coming, cause summer is about to hit Norway and I spend the summer days outside .)



Yah, I probably won't be gaming too much pretty soon... Summers coming and the restaurant is already busy to begin with...


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 15, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> I destroyed my PS3 3 weeks ago. Served me long and well, but died in my arms with BF3 inside.
> Im waiting to see if there is a PS4 coming, cause summer is about to hit Norway and I spend the summer days outside .)



They have a discounted trade in with your old unit for a refurbished one. I spent way to long with a torx screwdriver set,fixing mine after my three year old added multiple discs and buttons in the slot drive,to get it working again.


----------

